# Greasy look after waxing



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

New here, love detailing, but have been dealing with a problem lately.
After waxing the car, I get a greasy look, like you can see the circular motions I made. Especially when the dew is on it, or when the sun is shining bright and you walk by.
So I stripped it down again with a polish (AG srp) and gave it another go together with my brother, still the same. 
We've tried wax on wax off, leave it buffing for a minute, leave it for 5-10 min, going in straight lines, QDing afterwards. But nothing.
What could be causing this?
Car is washed and dried before, clayed, washed, polished.
I use Commandant cream wax ( dutch brand).
Give a nice deep shiny look and last for a good while. Used it on my fiesta and on my friend 4X4, and works fine.
Must admit it was sunny and surface was abit hot


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Silly question but did you clay the car at all? as i`ve found out the hard way and was left with "swirls" it was as if there was traces of the wax left behind......I wouldn`t imagine the heat doing it, would have thought that would have just made it a ***** to buff up..........just a thought!!


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> New here, love detailing, but have been dealing with a problem lately.
> After waxing the car, I get a greasy look, like you can see the circular motions I made. Especially when the dew is on it, or when the sun is shining bright and you walk by.
> So I stripped it down again with a polish (AG srp) and gave it another go together with my brother, still the same.
> We've tried wax on wax off, leave it buffing for a minute, leave it for 5-10 min, going in straight lines, QDing afterwards. But nothing.
> ...


never heard of that brand of wax but maybe you are either applying the wax too thick or maybe not leaving enough time for the wax to cure before buffing off, the latter may be the case i think


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you are using way too much wax there mate. You only need the thinnest of thin coats, just one tiny swipe of the wax can do a door. 

Try waxing in the shade if you think heat is the problem. 

And finally, do a wipedown with QD after you wipe all the wax residue off. Some waxes will still sweat a bit and need a second wipedown later on.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have clayed the car, and I don't think they are swirls as the greasy look dissapears after polishing the wax off.

Good well be that I usr to much wax, as I'm used to liquid waxes and this ine is a cream.
I will have it a go again and post some results.
Will also post a pic from the greasy look
Thx


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blackmondie said:


> I have clayed the car, and I don't think they are swirls as the greasy look dissapears after polishing the wax off.
> 
> Good well be that I usr to much wax, as I'm used to liquid waxes and this ine is a cream.
> I will have it a go again and post some results.
> ...


When using cream wax or polish use a small amount










It is always tempting to add a bit more and a bit more, before you know it TOO MUCH product


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Are you sure they aren't swirls? 

SRP cleans your paint and leaves behind fillers to hide swirls. Commandant 7 (your cream wax) has cleaners in it as well, and it actually strips away the fillers left behind by SRP. So after applying that cream wax, the 'hidden' swirls are back again.
I'd go for a 'pure' wax without cleaners, like Poorboy's World Natty's, Chemical Guys 50/50, Autoglym's HD wax or any Dodo.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

So you know commandant 7 wax? Well, U didn't know of that cleaner in it.
A shame to use oyher wax though, becausr it's real great stuff.
How could I get rid of them swirls then if I would want to keep on using the wax?
Because it gives the finisg I love. Or would AG hd wax give the same finish?
As I can not find dodo stuff in belgium where I live.
Is the megs waxes any good?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

aghd wax is pretty good, easily as good and probably more durable than the dodo waxes at that kind of price, its also dead easy to use applt to the whole car leave for half an hour then buff


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

GMToyota said:


> Are you sure they aren't swirls?
> 
> SRP cleans your paint and leaves behind fillers to hide swirls. Commandant 7 (your cream wax) has cleaners in it as well, and it actually strips away the fillers left behind by SRP. So after applying that cream wax, the 'hidden' swirls are back again.
> I'd go for a 'pure' wax without cleaners, like Poorboy's World Natty's, Chemical Guys 50/50, Autoglym's HD wax or any Dodo.





Blackmondie said:


> So you know commandant 7 wax? Well, U didn't know of that cleaner in it.
> A shame to use oyher wax though, becausr it's real great stuff.
> How could I get rid of them swirls then if I would want to keep on using the wax?
> Because it gives the finisg I love. Or would AG hd wax give the same finish?
> ...


Gents what is the OKE wax like?
We don't really see it over here in the UK.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i find its the clay and the lube you use with the clay,failing that the likes of demon shine or detail spray can leave a residue especially noticeable on windows i find if this happened then a few goes with AG SRP and AG GLASS POLISH if it the windows sorts it out but usually 2 to 3 goes on and off with them to remove it.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've found a few waxes can do this and just need another buff to remove the residue.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

> So you know commandant 7 wax? Well, U didn't know of that cleaner in it.
> A shame to use oyher wax though, becausr it's real great stuff.
> How could I get rid of them swirls then if I would want to keep on using the wax?
> Because it gives the finisg I love. Or would AG hd wax give the same finish?
> ...


I've used Commandant before I got into the 'real' world of detailing. It's just convenient, since you can buy it at any local store. But there are better waxes out there, Poorboy's Natty's for example leaves a nicer finish behind and that's a pretty cheap wax. Unfortunately, you can't find it in stores here in Holland, so buying through a Dutch webshop is what I usually do.

I'm not quite sure what you can get in the local stores in Belgium, but I'd go and look for Meguiars M16 or Autoglym's HD wax.



Avanti said:


> Gents what is the OKE wax like?
> We don't really see it over here in the UK.


It kind of reminds me of solid vaseline. Most people I know use it to protect/restore rubber and trims. Makes sense, since it can also be used for a snowboard. An OK product for its price, since it's pretty cheap, but as a 'car wax' I don't think it's that good.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I always do cars in the shade where possible and leave them in the sun to gas for an hour or so afterwards. It's typical of a few waxes, glasur particularly needs to be left to gas. It just looks like a greasy film and needs a second buff, for which I like to use field glaze

No need to strip it back IMO


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

What's field glaze?
If tried to go over it again, but makes no difference at all.
If a put a new wax over it, without stripping, will i still have the greasy look from underneath?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Field glaze is a zymol spray wax. 

Have you got any QD? Try a spray on the effected area and buff off. Better yet, thin coats of wax to start with!!


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I had the same issue! don't worry wait until the wax cure.
Then give it a good wash and you are ready to go.
My issue was even worse in my country its always windy and dusty
some dust is attracted to greasy surface making it even more obvious
try to apply it as thin as possible


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've QD it and I already washed it 4 times and still no change!
Is there any danger in leaving wax to buff for to long?
I'll try stripping it and doing it again.
Thanks btw for the help, was getting really scared that I was the only one with this miserie


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

TRD said:


> I had the same issue! don't worry wait until the wax cure.
> Then give it a good wash and you are ready to go.


What do you mean untill the wax cure? Untill it is gone again? How long does this take you think?


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

clicked the wrong button.. 

but anyways, until the wax "cures" means: until it has properly 'bonded' onto the paint. Some waxes dry up and leave a haze, some don't. Every wax is different, some waxes have a curing time of 3 minutes, some take 30 minutes. You can do the swipe test for most waxes (google for swipe test if you don't know). 

I'm still confused what the "greasy look" looks like. Some waxes do tend to 'sweat' after a couple of hours, requiring a second buff. And even QD-ing and washing the day after would be enough to get rid of the wax-residu. So I'm not quite sure why those things aren't the solution to your problems. Good luck.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A picture in attach to give everyone an idea of what I'm talking about.

I have tried going over it again, I have tried washing, ... but


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what that is. Looks like spots all over the place. And they only appear after you've used the Commandant wax?

I think a different wax would be the solution . I'd personally go for Poorboy's Natty's Blue, because of its looks, ease of use, smell and decent durability.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, hard to discribe 
Will have a go with another wax. But what should I use to take of the wax first?


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Any cleaner would be enough to remove the wax. You have SRP, that will do the job and remove it.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Update on story.
Did de hood today, so got my applicator pad damp / bit wet, and applied a very thin coat of wax.
Then I QD'd the rest of the car, cleaned the interiour of the car. And still the swipe test was not good. After 1.30 hours, and still a negative swipe test, decided to buff it off afterall. Was a pain to remove, didn't come off easily. And as a result, not that good off a finish and the surface isn't smooth anymore, as the rest of the car still is.
What did I do wrong here?


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm a newbie on this site (old timer on Autopia etc), but think I know what you're talking about. I've seen this on the hood of my black Porsche from time to time and it seems to me to be product dependent. I find it a bit more pronounced with Zymol Concourse than say Swisswax Concorso. As others have commented, thin coats are critical to application and removal of some of these waxes.

Honestly, given all of the issues you're having with this product on your car, I'd consider using something else or perhaps a sealant?

One thing that I have found to be helpful, is to wipe off the residue, then mist the panel with cold distilled water and wipe it again. You may need to repeat the misting with distilled water and wiping a time or two. And what type of MF towel are you using?

My personal choice are these http://www.pakshak.com/ultra-smooth-micro-fiber-towel-16x16-1.html

Hope some of this is helpful/useful


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds a bit like Megs #16 in a way.

Only do two panels max and then buff off, even if not cured, if you leave it to cure is a real sod to remove.

Sometimes the greasy look is waxing just as the dew point has added some dampness to it. Usually dissapears the next day when the sun cures it.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Well , i got the greasy look after doing a panel and wiping it off . That's why I tried to leave it on for some longer.
I have a MF, nothing special, just found it in the car store with all the waxing and polishing stuff.. Really anoying. Really don't know what to do next.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blackmondie said:


> Well , i got the greasy look after doing a panel and wiping it off . That's why I tried to leave it on for some longer.
> I have a MF, nothing special, just found it in the car store with all the waxing and polishing stuff.. Really anoying. Really don't know what to do next.


Could strip it all off with this and start again with a wax application.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Presume it's a Mondeo from your nickname, but how old is it? I can't tell from the pic. This could be critical to the issues you're having.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

52 plate, 10/12/2002


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, this is old enough for the top surfaces of paint to have UV (sun damage). Blacks and reds are worst affected and 2002 is plenty of exposure if the car hasn't been generally garaged. Newer than 2006 and it would be unlikely.

The way to check is to apply products in the same way to the doors. You say you have applied them to other cars without issue, so there's your first clue. If the product works on other cars then it is rarely the product's fault.

The reason you get greasy marks is that UV/IR rays degrade the surface of the paint (reds are obviously more susceptible to IR absorption, hence their historic weakness for fading). If you looked at the paint under a microscope it would be pitted and cracked, like the surface of the moon. Products can sink into these microscopic pits and fissures, below the buffable level of the paint (ie you can only buff what a cloth can touch... it can't reach into these pits and fissures).

The general advice is OK re overapplication and curing time, but you may ALWAYS have problems with the paint (because it is potentially damaged!). It can often be fixed by machine polishing or a respray. In the short term, applying a lot of oily product to the surface can fill all the 'porous' pits and fissures, giving a consistent look but it will fade/drop back. Sealants, waxes and polishes may all appear greasy - it depends how oily each individual product is. Try and go for as 'dry' a product as you can, although it is difficult to assess beyond trial and error. Maybe a nano product like Gtecniq C1 would work.

Also, try and minimise the products you use - use a simple shampoo without silicone residue, avoid oily polishes and don't let wax/sealant dwell a long time (unless C1).

But 'porous' paint is highly common in these cases of 'oil hologramming'. Everyone here will point out how to deal with symptoms, like don't over apply, allow to cure etc. and sometimes these help. But they don't mention the potential cause, and if your paint is microscopically damaged it is worth noting that you may always have product issues. Don't blame your process or the products when your paint may be the biggest issue 

Food for thought, but do the check by applying to the lower doors and seeing if you see the same smears. If you don't, it is UV damaged paint. If you do, look to application/process as first suggested and follow the application instructions of the product carefully... then move onto other ways to solve the problem (microsuede buffing cloths etc).


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Will have a go at the lower doors.
But, when I used turtle wax nanotech stuff, the surface ws good and smooth, but lasted about a week or so


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

is the wax you are using really oily, more like a glaze as this can cause issues like what you are describing, forget the QD try De ionised water instead and use plenty of clean MF cloths because if it is an oily product you will just be spreading it around if you do not use fresh cloths....


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

tried the osmose water, but nothing helped.
So I polished the car again and gave it a QD. greasy look is gone now. Will be ordering some dodo juice BV.


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

I also have this greasy look problem. My car is a Black 2007 Subaru. I use Dodo juice purple haze. My paint always looked greasy in the sun so i clayed & polished it with a DA and got 90% of the swirls out. Waxed with purple haze. Looked ok although there was no sun to really see it. Washed the car a few days later with migs shampoo, dried with leaf blower and it looked very oily when the sun hits it.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i got this issue myself on a red fiat .the car was machine polished the day before with srp and a hexlogic pad ( talk about a pain to remove the polish after using that pad) anyway next day i went over the car again with Megs ultimate polish ..a total mare to remove so eventually put a thin coat of wax on by machine megs ultimate wax it went on and off fine on the side panels but on the bonnet and roof there were areas which showed up darker almost as if i hadnt buffed the wax off.....i found the best way to get it uniform was to breathe on the paint then quickly buff and it was uniform ...but you get some funny looks so i guess even a mist with some water then rub off with a microfiber then buff with a dry cloth should do the trick ..seems MEGS polishes and waxes dont like cars that are out in the sun which is odd when its a californian company


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, this must have been one off my first threads ever on DW...
After getting some great advice here, and reading on and doingworkshops and stuff, I realise I was applying way to much and had some crappy cheap mf towels that were not picking up any wax residue. So I was pushing it around...

What you say robtech is correct, megs products don't like any sun.
I never got along with megs products... and coming to realise now, I find the quality poor compared to other products out there.
I know I bought some decent MF's and some Dodo BV and it was a complete new world opening for me... never looked back


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

resserecting an old but still relevant post.

anyhoo just been trying AG UHD wax and dont multi layer it and apply with a damp applicator ,,stupid me put on 3 coats of the stuff over a week and after applying it yesterday over night we had rain and now the car has that greasy not buffed off wax look ...hopefully can level it out with a QD.

so just shows that even after all these years products can still be a pain...lol will go back to using turtlewax cheap cheerfull and does the job


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

robtech said:


> resserecting an old but still relevant post.
> 
> anyhoo just been trying AG UHD wax and dont multi layer it and apply with a damp applicator ,,stupid me put on 3 coats of the stuff over a week and after applying it yesterday over night we had rain and now the car has that greasy not buffed off wax look ...hopefully can level it out with a QD.
> 
> so just shows that even after all these years products can still be a pain...lol will go back to using turtlewax cheap cheerfull and does the job


Just read your other post about this and it sounds like your experience of UHD Wax in terms of ease of use, removal and finish is quite different to all the other reviews, which seem to particularly praise it for ease of application, ease of removal and fairly Wow finish. I think you might wonder whether the cold temps you mention and the fact it was £19 off ebay coud make a big difference?

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

robtech said:


> resserecting an old but still relevant post.
> 
> anyhoo just been trying AG UHD wax and dont multi layer it and apply with a damp applicator ,,stupid me put on 3 coats of the stuff over a week and after applying it yesterday over night we had rain and now the car has that greasy not buffed off wax look ...hopefully can level it out with a QD.
> 
> so just shows that even after all these years products can still be a pain...lol will go back to using turtlewax cheap cheerfull and does the job


Im at the opposite end of the experience here, I cant praise it enough! The ease of use and the finish. I layered 2 coats in total, 24 hours between the 2 and its still beading well as fresh as it was after just over a month.



GleemSpray said:


> Just read your other post about this and it sounds like your experience of UHD Wax in terms of ease of use, removal and finish is quite different to all the other reviews, which seem to particularly praise it for ease of application, ease of removal and fairly Wow finish. I think you might wonder whether the cold temps you mention and the fact it was £19 off ebay coud make a big difference?
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


I did mine in between xmas and newyear, garaged right enough but didnt have any issues. Maybe it was a pot of Nivea youve bought bud :lol:


----------

